# Need a riser for my home theater



## asazad (Mar 1, 2010)

Over the last year or so I have created a home theater room in my finished basement. I did everything myself and since i am not very "handy," it wasn't what many would call "professionally done". There wires were hidden in the drop down ceiling but some are still exposed, the screen was painted on with screen goo, the surround speakers are not installed into the walls but instead are supported by small wall shelves that i got from home depot. I have two rows of seating but they are not true theater seats, but instead are nice reclining leather sofa and love seats. In other words, i did my best. It doesn't look perfect but all in all think my theater looks nice and is good enough for me. 

Now for my question. The one major thing my theater does not have yet is a riser for the sofa in the second row. I have searched the web and the two options that i have come up with are

1) buy one for around 700 to 1000 dollars. I am not going to do this way too rich for my blood.
2) build my own. And the problem with this option is, again, i am not very handy at all. I realize that this is a pretty simple project for many of you. It seems pretty daunting to me and i'm pretty sure i would screw it up. Can i get someone else to do it for me, if so who should i ask? i'm afraid if i ask a contractor, i'll end up spending bucco bucks again. Are there any plans out there for a very simple riser that i could handle building myself (i am not interested in carpet or a step or anything like that. just a platform to raise my rear sofa).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have any carpenter friends?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Risers can be very simple to build, if you have a few tools (circular saw, square, hammer). First determine the how high you need it to be. There is a link to a calculator (I'll look for it) that does it for you (you put in room dimensions, distance to/height of screen & presto). You can buy 2X10's (for a 10" riser) & arrange them on the floor (space them the width of insulation for ease with stuffing), nail /screw them down, & deck them with plywood. Leave rectangular openings in the back deck to allow the sound waves to escape.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have to buy all the tools, then yes, you might be better off having someone else build it. Then again, tools are a good investment if you learn how to use them and apply to future projects. I can't believe farming it out would be that expensive; all it amounts to is some dimensional lumber, some elementary framing and some plywood. You could paint or cover with carpet. Hell, I'd do it for $200-$300.

Jim


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Invite some friends over, somebody will have tools/pickup truck. When your finished throw some steaks on the grill, have some beers & call it having fun :bigsmile:. I would definitely come over & I have all the tools. Ummm, extra garlic please.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

asazad said:


> Now for my question. The one major thing my theater does not have yet is a riser for the sofa in the second row. I have searched the web and the two options that i have come up with are
> 
> 
> 2) build my own. And the problem with this option is, again, i am not very handy at all. I realize that this is a pretty simple project for many of you. It seems pretty daunting to me and i'm pretty sure i would screw it up. Can i get someone else to do it for me, if so who should i ask? i'm afraid if i ask a contractor, i'll end up spending bucco bucks again. Are there any plans out there for a very simple riser that i could handle building myself (i am not interested in carpet or a step or anything like that. just a platform to raise my rear sofa).


Not sure if you have a board cutter close to where you live. I used a guy who not only cut all the pieces to size, he even delivered them to my door. I used 16mm MDF. From memory, the riser cost about $120. It was a case of butt joins that I glued and screwed together.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

A suggestion if you don't own any power saws.

If you buy your wood from Home Depot they will do some cuts for free. That includes their panel saw for cutting the plywood and table saw for cutting down the studs/joists.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The only problem with panel saws is that they cut square. I haven't seen a builder build a square room yet & that will leave you with a gap that widens as you go down the wall.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Tonto said:


> The only problem with panel saws is that they cut square. I haven't seen a builder build a square room yet & that will leave you with a gap that widens as you go down the wall.


I agree, but it shouldn't be out too much. It's a finished basement wall so the framers would have used the poured concrete wall for plumb which should be very straight. Carpet and trim should hide any minute discrepancies from any stud warping.

On a side note about walls not being square...I did have a nasty curve in one of my living room walls that the builder, not me, was responsible for doing. It was under a large window and was a big arc inwards. I had to lay some laminate there and it measured 3" different at the center as opposed to the sides. You couldn't really tell by looking at it that it was so not straight.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The quickest way to check the square of the room is to measure each diagonal. They will be equal if the room is square. Actually you could just measure where the riser is going to be to see how much it will be out. My riser is a bit over 7 ft long & was an inch out.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

havent read the others suggestions but what i did and love is get bed riser from target for 7$. raised the second row a good bit and gives me storage underneath.


----------

